# Addebito



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

News
06/09/2010 - 
*Torna, ma scappa via da casa ancora: la separazione è con addebito*


*Separazione con addebito per la moglie che prima si riconcilia *con il marito *ma poi abbandona la casa familiare *per andare a convivere con il cognato.
Ai fini della configurabilità dell’inadempimento ai doveri coniugali è richiesta la sussistenza di un *nesso causale *tra la violazione riscontrata e la fine del rapporto fra i partner: in particolare *bisogna dimostrare che la seconda sia riferibile in modo esclusivo alla prima*. Lo precisa la prima sezione civile della Cassazione con la sentenza 16873/10.

*Il caso*
La relazione extraconiugale della donna – spiega il “Palazzaccio” – era stata la causa della sua scelta di abbandonare la casa familiare e quindi di interrompere la prosecuzione della convivenza.
*L’inosservanza dell’obbligo di fedeltà *coniugale – osservano gli “ermellini” ricordando la giurisprudenza di legittimità in materia – determinando di regola l’intollerabilità della prosecuzione della convivenza, *costituisce circostanza sufficiente a giustificare l’addebito della separazione al coniuge responsabile*, sempre che non si constati la mancanza di nesso causale tra la relazione extraconiugale e la crisi della coppia.
Tutto ciò con un *accertamento rigoroso **e* una *valutazione complessiva *del comportamento di entrambi i coniugi rimessa al giudice di merito per verificare la preesistenza di una crisi irrimediabilmente in atto, in un contesto caratterizzato da una *convivenza solo formale*.

http://www3.lastampa.it/i-tuoi-diritti/sezioni/famiglia-successioni/news/articolo/lstp/316912/


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

*non è in contradizione con la sentenza precedente*

10/08/2010 - 
*Separazione, se la crisi era irreversibile chi ha abbandonato il tetto coniugale evita l'addebito*


La crisi della coppia era irreversibile, il coniuge che abbandona il tetto coniugale evita l’addebito della separazione. Non basta l’inadempienza a uno dei doveri che scaturiscono dal matrimonio ma è necessario che la trasgressione abbia un nesso causale con l’intollerabilità della convivenza. Lo precisa la prima sezione civile della Cassazione con la sentenza 16614/10. 
*Il caso*
I giudici di legittimità puntano l’obiettivo sull’articolo 143 Cc («Diritti e doveri reciproci dei coniugi»). E sottolineano: quando la convivenza è già divenuta intollerabile risultano irrilevanti tutti i comportamenti successivi contrari agli obblighi indicati dalla norma. Insomma: la dichiarazione di addebito della separazione – aggiungono – richiede la prova che l’irreversibilità della crisi sia collegabile al comportamento contrario ai doveri che scaturiscono dal matrimonio attraverso un vero e proprio rapporto di causalità. L’assegnazione della casa familiare è vincolata all’affidamento dei figli. Da anni la Cassazione ribadisce che la concessione del beneficio “abitativo” è legata a doppio filo con la necessità di tutelare i figli, che hanno interesse a restare nell’ambiente domestico in cui stanno crescendo. Va da sé, allora, che l’assegnazione è subordinata e vincolata all’affidamento della prole. E dura finché i figli non raggiungono la maggiore età o l’indipendenza economica (Cassazione 6979/07: in caso di separazione tra coniugi proprietari – in regime di comunione dei beni – della loro abitazione, e senza figli, il giudice non può emettere alcun provvedimento relativo all’assegnazione della casa coniugale. Il destino dell’immobile potrà essere deciso solo con un accordo privato, tra i due ex coniugi, come la divisione dell’appartamento o lo scioglimento della comunione). In tema di assegno divorzile è incensurabile in sede di legittimità – osserva il “Palazzaccio” – l’apprezzamento del giudice di merito formulato in maniera non illogica sulla base delle informazioni ritenute significative.

http://www3.lastampa.it/i-tuoi-diritti/sezioni/famiglia-successioni/news/articolo/lstp/295772/


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

News
19/06/2009 - 
*La separazione è addebitata al coniuge anche se manca la prova del tradimento *
 Anche se il tradimento del marito non è provato (anzi, forse è solo un'ipotesi maliziosa) gli può essere addebitata la separazione. 
Una recente decisione del Tribunale di Treviso riscopre, in realtà, un principio che era stato già affermato dalla sentenza 9287/97 della Cassazione. In quella occasione i giudici della Corte ribadirono che il dovere di fedeltà, che l'articolo 143 del codice civile inserisce tra gli obblighi nascenti dal matrimonio, consiste nell'impegno di ciascun coniuge di non tradire la fiducia reciproca o meglio - come si legge in una nota del tempo (fonte: DeJure Giuffrè) - "di non tradire il rapporto di dedizione fisica e spirituale tra i coniugi che dura quanto dura il matrimonio e non deve essere intesa soltanto come astensione da relazioni sessuali extraconiugali. *La violazione dell'obbligo di fedeltà può assumere rilievo anche in assenza della prova specifica di una relazione sessuale extraconiugale intrapresa da un coniuge, essendo sufficiente l'esternazione di comportamenti tali da ledere il rapporto di dedizione fisica e spirituale tra i coniugi ferendo la sensibilità e la dignità di colui o colei che subisce gli effetti di quei comportamenti*. Ciò può avvenire anche dopo l'insorgere dello stato di separazione non essendo da escludere che questa lasci sussistere tra i coniugi una (magari limitata) solidarietà, tale da giustificare la permanenza dell'obbligo di fedeltà". 

http://www3.lastampa.it/i-tuoi-diritti/sezioni/famiglia-successioni/news/articolo/lstp/65641/


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (7 Settembre 2010)

ma l'addebito della separazione non era scomparso?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> ma l'addebito della separazione non era scomparso?


 Era scomparsa la separazione per colpa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2010)

*Tradimenti ostentati equipqrati a maltrattamento*

News
01/10/2009 - 
*Condannato settantenne che ostentava l'infedeltà verso la moglie *
*Vantarsi dei propri tradimenti e umiliare ripetutamente la moglie può costare molto caro, persino una condanna per maltrattamenti.* 
La Cassazione ha convalidato la condanna (due anni e sei mesi) per il reato punito dall’art. 572 del codice penale nei confronti di un settantenne lombardo che per ben tredici mesi, dal febbraio 2001 al marzo dell’anno successivo, aveva sottoposto la consorte ad una serie di umiliazioni, ostentando di averla più volte tradita nel corso degli anni. 

*Il caso* 
L'uomo era già stato condannato per maltrattamenti dalla Corte d’appello di Milano, nel gennaio scorso. Il suo ricorso in Cassazione - rivelatosi inutile - serviva a dimostrare che le umiliazioni nei confronti della moglie non erano abituali. La Sesta sezione penale (sentenza 38125) lo ha bocciato evidenziando che "la corte d’appello ha osservato che la continua serie di insulti, prepotenze, tra le quali l’infedeltà ostentata" da parte del marito "rendevano certi dell’esistenza di una condotta dell’imputato reiteratamente e abitualmente prevaricatrice, tendente ad umiliare e sottoporre la congiunta a sofferenze fisiche e morali, così da renderle penosa l’esistenza". E' stata così accolta, perchè dichiarata attendibile, la versione della moglie (in primo grado non ritenuta credibile) la quale "non aveva manifestato alcuna animosità nei confronti del marito tanto che non aveva avanzato alcuna pretesa risarcitoria". 
http://www3.lastampa.it/i-tuoi-diritti/sezioni/famiglia-successioni/news/articolo/lstp/65371/


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (7 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Era scomparsa la separazione per colpa.


 se dai addebito mi pare che cambi nella forma ma non nella sostanza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> se dai addebito mi pare che cambi nella forma ma non nella sostanza


 Questo non lo so.
Non ho conoscenze giuridiche per saperlo.
Però l'ho postato perché mi pare che ci siano persone che si sentono quasi in colpa a chiedere la separazione quando le sentenze che ho riportato dimostrano che non solo ne hanno facoltà, ma anche tutti i diritti.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (7 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo non lo so.
> Non ho conoscenze giuridiche per saperlo.
> Però l'ho postato perché mi pare che ci siano persone che si sentono quasi in colpa a chiedere la separazione quando le sentenze che ho riportato dimostrano che non solo ne hanno facoltà, ma anche tutti i diritti.


 figurati. io sono d'accordo. se non va non va. e incaponirsi non fa bene ea nessuno. però ricordavo che la copa o addebito fossero scomparsi. così non è, pare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2010)

Ho trovato questo:

(...)
Nella maggior parte dei casi, poi, *è inutile chiedere l’addebito nei confronti del coniuge che guadagna di più*. Non ha senso. E’ solo uno spreco di soldi.

Una delle *conseguenze* dell’addebito, infatti, è quella di *non pagare il mantenimento al coniuge* *colpevole della fine del matrimonio*. Il mantenimento, ovviamente, lo paga chi ha redditi maggiori a chi ne ha meno. Se però tu sei il coniuge che guadagna meno, che motivo hai di chiedere l’addebito?

*Le conseguenze dell’addebito*

Prima che tu possa decidere devi conoscere le* altre conseguenze dell’addebito,* a parte il fatto che impedisce al coniuge colpevole di chiederti il mantenimento.


*Impossibilità di avere diritto all’eredità del coniuge*
Se riesci ad addebitargli la separazione, il coniuge *non avrà diritto alla tua eredità*. Quindi, ti converrà incolparlo della fine del matrimonio solo se sai che potrebbe trarre un notevole vantaggio dall’essere tuo erede.

(...)

http://www.questioni-coniugali.com/tag/addebito-separazione/


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2010)

Concludendo non è conveniente se non in determinati casi andare in giudiziale per ottenere l'addebito.
Ma sapere di essere in condizioni per poterlo fare credo che possa dare un minimo risarcimento morale ad alcuni .


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (7 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo:
> 
> (...)
> Nella maggior parte dei casi, poi, *è inutile chiedere l’addebito nei confronti del coniuge che guadagna di più*. Non ha senso. E’ solo uno spreco di soldi.
> ...


 apperò!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2010)

Chiedere non costa nulla.
Famiglia di 4 componenti: classe operaia.
Lei non lavora per la crisi, i figli sono piccoli, e non trova un part time. Lui ha un buon stipendio, ma c'è il muuo da pagare o l'affitto.
Ci separiamo? Ok, lui si trova un'altra casetta, e oltre il mutuo ha anche l'affitto da pagare.
Lei può chiedere tutto quello che vuole eh?
Anche la gallina dalle uova d'oro, ma se la pecunia non ce sta non ce sta. 
Lui non ce la fa a pagare.
Mo che fa? 
Lascia gli insoluti alla banca.
Mo come si mette?

Esce e trova il gatto e la volpe che gli insegnano dove seppellire i suoi risparmi per farli fruttare dall'albero che fa le monete d'oro.

Miei cari, la legge è la legge.
Ma come mai chi ha potere economico, riesce sempre a far valere anche diritti che non ha?

Un uomo ricco, può intentare qualsiasi giudiziale, del mondo, se può pagare avvocati di chiara fama, la malcapitata non ha scampo.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (7 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chiedere non costa nulla.
> Famiglia di 4 componenti: classe operaia.
> Lei non lavora per la crisi, i figli sono piccoli, e non trova un part time. Lui ha un buon stipendio, ma c'è il muuo da pagare o l'affitto.
> Ci separiamo? Ok, lui si trova un'altra casetta, e oltre il mutuo ha anche l'affitto da pagare.
> ...


non ho capito un'acca di cosa volessi dire


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chiedere non costa nulla.
> Famiglia di 4 componenti: classe operaia.
> Lei non lavora per la crisi, i figli sono piccoli, e non trova un part time. Lui ha un buon stipendio, ma c'è il muuo da pagare o l'affitto.
> Ci separiamo? Ok, lui si trova un'altra casetta, e oltre il mutuo ha anche l'affitto da pagare.
> ...


Chiedere cosa e a chi?
Io conosco coppie in quelle condizioni che si sono separate. 
Se ti interessa sapere come hanno fatto dammi il tuo numero e lo passo a loro (tra 10 giorni) e ti spiegano come si sono accordati.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiedere cosa e a chi?
> Io conosco coppie in quelle condizioni che si sono separate.
> Se ti interessa sapere come hanno fatto dammi il tuo numero e lo passo a loro (tra 10 giorni) e ti spiegano come si sono accordati.


Si sarei curioso, spece di sapere come hanno sistemato con il mutuo e gli istituti di credito. A me non interessa sapere come hanno fatto, so come si fa a separarsi. Magari sarebbe più interessante sapere se possono pagare il dentista, se possono sostituire un auto...se vanno in vacanza, se possono permetteri un minimo di agiatezza no? O se tirano a campare come dei poveracci. 
Gli italiani sono sempre più poveri. Ok?


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (7 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si sarei curioso, spece di sapere come hanno sistemato con il mutuo e gli istituti di credito. A me non interessa sapere come hanno fatto, so come si fa a separarsi. Magari sarebbe più interessante sapere se possono pagare il dentista, se possono sostituire un auto...se vanno in vacanza, se possono permetteri un minimo di agiatezza no? O se tirano a campare come dei poveracci.
> Gli italiani sono sempre più poveri. Ok?


 e se tirassero a campare come dei poveracci? la soluzione quale sarebbe?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si sarei curioso, spece di sapere come hanno sistemato con il mutuo e gli istituti di credito. A me non interessa sapere come hanno fatto, so come si fa a separarsi. Magari sarebbe più interessante sapere se possono pagare il dentista, se possono sostituire un auto...se vanno in vacanza, se possono permetteri un minimo di agiatezza no? O se tirano a campare come dei poveracci.
> Gli italiani sono sempre più poveri. Ok?


Io non vado in vacanza se non per tre giorni da quattro anni.
E allora?
Ho sostituito l'auto a rate.
Non vado dal dentista, non ne ho bisogno.
Ognuno fa quel che ritiene giusto in base alla sua scala di valori.
Se viene prima andare in vacanza come estranei o guardandosi in cagnesco rispetto a ritrovare la serenità non ci si separa,
Non credere che chi fa la scelta di separazione sia inconsapevole che la separazione ha un costo economico.


----------



## Iago (7 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo:
> 
> (...)
> Nella maggior parte dei casi, poi, *è inutile chiedere l’addebito nei confronti del coniuge che guadagna di più*. Non ha senso. E’ solo uno spreco di soldi.
> ...



...e invece è giusto che in qualsiasi momento della nostra esistenza di divorziati si può chiedere (o meglio subire) la revisione degli accordi economici??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e invece è giusto che in qualsiasi momento della nostra esistenza di divorziati si può chiedere (o meglio subire) la revisione degli accordi economici??


 Lo chiedi a me?
Non sono né legislatore, né giudice. Ho solo riportato delle sentenze e pareri di avvocati.
Ti interessa il mio parere? Non credo.
Nel caso credo che sia giusto poter chiedere revisione da parte di entrambi.


----------



## Iago (7 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo chiedi a me?
> Non sono né legislatore, né giudice. Ho solo riportato delle sentenze e pareri di avvocati.
> Ti interessa il mio parere? Non credo.
> Nel caso credo che sia giusto poter chiedere revisione da parte di entrambi.



...e allora ci si lascia o no??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e allora ci si lascia o no??


 Io mi son separata, la mia opinione è nei fatti.


----------



## Iago (7 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi son separata, la mia opinione è nei fatti.



..che significa...?


...cioè trovi giusto che il tuo ex marito ti dia un vitalizio? (a te personalmente)
...e perchè?

(non hai figli maschi, vero??)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ..che significa...?
> 
> 
> ...cioè trovi giusto che il tuo ex marito ti dia un vitalizio? (a te personalmente)
> ...


 Mio marito a me non dà proprio niente. Contribuisce al mantenimento dei figli nella misura che lui ha stabilito e io accettato.
Ho due figli, una femmina e un maschio.
Non capisco la domanda.
Mi dovrei preoccupare di quello che potrebbe accadere tra ventanni qualora mio figlio si sposasse e poi separasse?


----------



## Amoremio (7 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mio marito a me non dà proprio niente. Contribuisce al mantenimento dei figli nella misura che lui ha stabilito e io accettato.
> Ho due figli, una femmina e un maschio.
> Non capisco la domanda.
> *Mi dovrei preoccupare di quello che potrebbe accadere tra ventanni qualora mio figlio si sposasse e poi separasse*?


ora come ora 
ci sarebbe da preoccuparsi del contrario
coi tempi che corrono è più difficile che trovino un lavoro che arrivino a separarsi


----------



## Daniele (7 Settembre 2010)

L'addebito è ottimo se non si vuole avere l'ex conoiuge colpevole di qualcosa come possibile erede, picccola cosa vista la morte, ma diciamocelo, credo che una persona che ha subito un torto non sarebbe felice della idea che dopo alcune cose potrebbero andare allo stronzo o alla arpia, no?


----------



## Iago (7 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mio marito a me non dà proprio niente. Contribuisce al mantenimento dei figli nella misura che lui ha stabilito e io accettato.
> Ho due figli, una femmina e un maschio.
> Non capisco la domanda.
> *Mi dovrei preoccupare di quello che potrebbe accadere tra ventanni qualora mio figlio si sposasse e poi separasse?*


...dovrebbe essere uno dei doveri fondamentali dei genitori, quello di preoccuparsi del futuro dei figli...

Ma per fortuna la legge non è più così, sia sull'affidamento dei figli, che sul mantenimento del coniuge.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...dovrebbe essere uno dei doveri fondamentali dei genitori, quello di preoccuparsi del futuro dei figli...
> 
> Ma per fortuna la legge non è più così, sia sull'affidamento dei figli, che sul mantenimento del coniuge.


 Mi preoccupo di dare ai figli gli strumenti culturali e morali per vivere la loro vita come riterranno opportuno di fare da adulti responsabili delle loro scelte e rispettosi delle leggi.
Oltrettutto non so perché dovrei preoccuparmi più degli immaginari alimenti che potrebbero essere a carico di un figlio maschio, presupponendo che sarebbe lui ad avere il maggior reddito, e non preoccuparmi delle identiche situazioni che potrebbero toccare in sorte alla figlia femmina.
Mi sconcerti.


----------



## Iago (7 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi preoccupo di dare ai figli gli strumenti culturali e morali per vivere la loro vita come riterranno opportuno di fare da adulti responsabili delle loro scelte e rispettosi delle leggi.
> Oltrettutto non so perché dovrei preoccuparmi più degli immaginari alimenti che potrebbero essere a carico di un figlio maschio, presupponendo che sarebbe lui ad avere il maggior reddito, e non preoccuparmi delle identiche situazioni che potrebbero toccare in sorte alla figlia femmina.
> Mi sconcerti.



Invece ormai a te mi ci sono abituato... 

si stava dialogando se è (era, perchè anche la legge è cambiata) giusto che un marito separato dovesse dare soldi a vita alla sua ex moglie, o vivere per sempre vincolato (a soldi) e con il pericolo che le sue condizioni economiche potessero cambiarein qualunque momento a seguito di un ricorso della ex, o addirittura una volta morto darle anche parte delle sue cose, quando magari si era rifatto una vita con un'altra persona, poichè è questo che è accaduto per decenni a causa di una legge sbagliata. 
Questa era la domanda, poichè hai postato delle sentenze (in cui ancora si legge "affidamento dei figli") e quasi mi sei sembrata meravigliata che solo con separazione di addebito si mettesse veramente fine all'unione tra i due, ho chiesto, e a quanto pare per te è giusto che una volta interrotto il matrimonio si resti ancora legati a livello economico, questo si capisce da quello che scrivi...
vedi tu...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Invece ormai a te mi ci sono abituato...
> 
> si stava dialogando se è (era, perchè anche la legge è cambiata) giusto che un marito separato dovesse dare soldi a vita alla sua ex moglie, o vivere per sempre vincolato (a soldi) e con il pericolo che le sue condizioni economiche potessero cambiarein qualunque momento a seguito di un ricorso della ex, o addirittura una volta morto darle anche parte delle sue cose, quando magari si era rifatto una vita con un'altra persona, poichè è questo che è accaduto per decenni a causa di una legge sbagliata.
> Questa era la domanda, poichè hai postato delle sentenze (in cui ancora si legge "affidamento dei figli") e quasi mi sei sembrata meravigliata che solo con separazione di addebito si mettesse veramente fine all'unione tra i due, ho chiesto, e a quanto pare per te è giusto che una volta interrotto il matrimonio si resti ancora legati a livello economico, questo si capisce da quello che scrivi...
> vedi tu...


 Io non riesco neppure a concepire una situazione in cui viene dato un assegno alla moglie, mentre mi pare incontestabile che debba essere dovuto ai figli.
Non riesco a concepire una donna che non abbia una sua autonomia economica e, da donna, non certo per evitare un problema al marito in caso di separazione, ma proprio per la donna per la sua autonomia anche di scelta.
So che esistono coppie che decidono, per ragioni loro, che fatico a comprendere e non condivido, che la donna non abbia un lavoro e un reddito suo proprio, ma immagino che lo facciano anche considerando che uno stipendio sia di entità tale da consentirlo.
In casi in cui il tribunale stabilisca che debba essere dato immagino che ci siano ragioni valide.
Ho postato sentenze sull'addebito perché ho casualmente trovato la rubrica su La Stampa e mi son sembrate interessanti.
Non capisco perché da questo passi a farmi domande personali sulle mia condizioni di separazione, non mi sognerei mai di chiederti le tue, e poi dopo averti risposto che non ho alcun assegno, prosegui chiedendomi dei figli e continui facendo deduzioni del tutto arbitrarie con anche un sottofondo di disprezzo.
Sei strano.


----------



## Iago (7 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non riesco neppure a concepire una situazione in cui viene dato un assegno alla moglie, mentre mi pare incontestabile che debba essere dovuto ai figli.
> Non riesco a concepire una donna che non abbia una sua autonomia economica e, da donna, non certo per evitare un problema al marito in caso di separazione, ma proprio per la donna per la sua autonomia anche di scelta.
> So che esistono coppie che decidono, per ragioni loro, che fatico a comprendere e non condivido, che la donna non abbia un lavoro e un reddito suo proprio, ma immagino che lo facciano anche considerando che uno stipendio sia di entità tale da consentirlo.
> In casi in cui il tribunale stabilisca che debba essere dato immagino che ci siano ragioni valide.
> ...



...parlavo con te...non di te, (anche se parlavo alla seconda persona singolare...suvvia...) e si capisce benissimo che facevo un discorso di principio, e se alla mia prima domanda avessi risposto: -No, non sono d'accordo a che si debba dare un vitalizio ecc ecc, non avrei continuato, invece, nonostante sei d'accordo con me, e io sono stao chiaro...hai contarbbattuto senza far capire la tua risposta ... (sta tutto scritto eh...)


P.s.: ..il sottofondo di disprezzo...hai troppi pregiudizi, e ti senti perseguitata, secondo me!!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2010)

*Mah...*

Ogni giorno si legge sui giornali casi di separati in cui uno dei due non vuol saperne di stare a quanto stabilito dal giudice. Donne che ogni mese devono ricorrere ad un legale perchè lui non adempie ai suoi doveri. Ho sempre sostenuto che le difficoltà economiche tenessero gli animi ben sopiti. Tante donne non hanno l'autonomia economica, perchè semplicemente, si sono sacrificate per la famiglia, scegliendo tra carriera e figli, e contando soprattutto sulla capacità di reddito del coniuge. 
Vero separarsi è un diritto, ma esercitare questo diritto costa.
Mah continuano a dire che senza due stipendi non si vive, mah, forse io abito in una zona dove la vita è particolarmente cara. Non lo so.
Non conosco persone separate felici.:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...parlavo con te...non di te, (anche se parlavo alla seconda persona singolare...suvvia...) e si capisce benissimo che facevo un discorso di principio, e se alla mia prima domanda avessi risposto: -No, non sono d'accordo a che si debba dare un vitalizio ecc ecc, non avrei continuato, invece, nonostante sei d'accordo con me, e io sono stao chiaro...hai contarbbattuto senza far capire la tua risposta ... (sta tutto scritto eh...)
> 
> 
> P.s.: ..il sottofondo di disprezzo...hai troppi pregiudizi, e ti senti perseguitata, secondo me!!


Allora rivedi il modo di scrivere perché è interpretabile nel modo che ti ho detto.
Non devo rispondere come vuoi tu.
Se in alcune situazioni il tribunale ha stabilito quello che tu chiami "vitalizio" ci saranno state delle ragioni. Come posso dichiararmi contraria in linea generale? Mi sembrerebbe davvero superficiale farlo.
Comunque parlavi con me anche di me. Mi hai fatto domande sui miei figli e sul mio caso specifico.


----------



## Iago (7 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora rivedi il modo di scrivere perché è interpretabile nel modo che ti ho detto.
> Non devo rispondere come vuoi tu.
> Se in alcune situazioni il tribunale ha stabilito quello che tu chiami "vitalizio" ci saranno state delle ragioni. Come posso dichiararmi contraria in linea generale? Mi sembrerebbe davvero superficiale farlo.


Persa non devo rivedere proprio nulla...stai tranquilla

era una domanda chiara, e tu hai fatto un casino, non io.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ogni giorno si legge sui giornali casi di separati in cui uno dei due non vuol saperne di stare a quanto stabilito dal giudice. Donne che ogni mese devono ricorrere ad un legale perchè lui non adempie ai suoi doveri. Ho sempre sostenuto che le difficoltà economiche tenessero gli animi ben sopiti. Tante donne non hanno l'autonomia economica, perchè semplicemente, si sono sacrificate per la famiglia, scegliendo tra carriera e figli, e contando soprattutto sulla capacità di reddito del coniuge.
> Vero separarsi è un diritto, ma esercitare questo diritto costa.
> Mah continuano a dire che senza due stipendi non si vive, mah, forse io abito in una zona dove la vita è particolarmente cara. Non lo so.
> Non conosco persone separate felici.:unhappy:


 La frase conclusiva è incontestabile perché si riferisce alla tua esperienza.
Ma non la vedo in rapporto con il resto.
Se ci si separa è perché insieme si è comunque più infelici che da separati.
I singoli casi di persone inadempienti agli obblighi sono talmente varie che non credo si possa dare un giudizio universale.
Se vuoi ti posso raccontare una mia conoscente mollata con due figlie in età d'asilo il cui coniuge si reso trreperibile per 10 anni e non versano una lira, né euro e rispuntando con le figlie maggiorenni per tornar a fare il padre, supponendo senza costi.
Immagina la risposta delle figlie.


----------

